# New in FREEBSD



## strangegeorge (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am a new user of FreeBSD and I have some questions about connections.
I want to edit the network options because during the installation I wasn't connected to the internet so I leave blank the network options.

Thanks


----------



## vermaden (Oct 4, 2010)

Here mate:
http://freebsd.org/handbook/config-network-setup.html
http://freebsd.org/handbook/advanced-networking.html


----------



## strangegeorge (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------

